# is this wax? madien mare!



## indie moo (2 June 2011)

could you please help is this wax? 336 days only on the one teat
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture011.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture013.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture016.jpg


----------



## hobo (2 June 2011)

this is my maiden mare last year about 48hrs before she foaled I was very lucky and she follow the text book with the waxing up. i did not see any signs of slackening at the rear end though. Just watch your mare like a hawk and enjoy. Hope this helps.


----------



## The_snoopster (2 June 2011)

This was my mares udder around 2/3 days before she foaled, but the day she foaled she had a creamy milk leak around 2 hours before she foaled. All mares are different the other mare in with mine foaled the next night, she squirted thin milk around 12 hours before she foaled. Good luck


----------



## haras (2 June 2011)

This is my mare 3 hours before she foaled.  she was a maiden too


----------



## indie moo (6 June 2011)

thank you for your help. but can they just wax up on one teat?
many thanks


----------



## Thistle (6 June 2011)

Wax can get knocked off quite easily, is it always just the one side?


----------



## indie moo (6 June 2011)

yes always the left hand side. also some days its there and other days its not. but it has been on now for the last 4 days. i have checked for milk and there is milk there.


----------



## indie moo (6 June 2011)

after saying that when i got her in tonight the wax has gone from left teat and now has waxed up on the right. is this normal. her milk is white now where 2 weeks ago it was clear.


----------



## Thistle (6 June 2011)

very clear photos at the bottom of this link.

http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htm

Sounds like you should be checking your mare very regularly now.


----------



## indie moo (6 June 2011)

i have been on that website a few times comparing my mare. but like everyone says. " every mare is different"


----------



## indie moo (7 June 2011)

please can someone help me!
i went out this morning to turn my mare out into the field like i do everyday and just give her a check over. now for the past 2 weeks she has been waxing up only on the one teat (left) where yesterday she waxed up only on the right teat. this morning this how she looks. can someone tell me how long they think its going to be. many thanks
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture038.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture040.jpg


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 June 2011)

From those last pics, I would say any minute now. Wax isn't always a good indication. My mare has wax on & off for a couple of weeks before foaling.

The teats are facing outwards now and the crease in the middle of the bag seems to have gone (compared with the earlier pics you posted). Also milk down her back legs.

If I were you, I would watch her like a hawk, night & day.

Good luck & looking forwards to baby pics x 

PS: how's the foal bred?


----------



## Amymay (7 June 2011)

So, knowing your dates, you're probably in a position to know how close to foaling she is - plus the signs that she's giving you.

Are you watching her overnight with your foaling kit, and mobile phone?


----------



## indie moo (7 June 2011)

GinnieRedwings Thank you so much im going out of my mind. i have been watching her for weeks day and night.i work from home so its great. my office is next to field so i can watch her when shes out in the day. i have been up most of the nights watching her. i have cameras up in my stables so i can check them 24/7. i think its the time i need match sticks to keep my eyes open. ha ha. i have looked through pictures and there is difference like you say. Would you say it would be tonight. i need to put more straw in her stable. not like there isn't enough in there but i like to make sure. 

thank you ever so much. im real big pain


----------



## Revena (7 June 2011)

I woul prepare for it being tonight as it could be, I hope for you that she does, you sound knackered


----------



## indie moo (7 June 2011)

Revena thank you. i hope it is tonight. i am really tired. pics will be up here when it get here. finger cross its tonight


----------



## indie moo (7 June 2011)

o one more thing. she is out in the field now and she is eating and acting normal would she be doing this if its going to be tonight?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 June 2011)

Haha. I know what it's like, especially with a maiden when you're not quite sure what to expect. 

I bred 3 foals before I got my current broodie and with her first foal, she bagged up fully about 5 weeks before the foal was born and waxed up loads 2 weeks before... so, having read all the books that say wax=imminent foaling, I camped in the field, whilst going to work during the day & also looking after my daughter & other commitments.

Needless to say, I very nearly lost my sanity  - some might say it wasn't there to lose in the first place, but I ignore them 

That being said, knowing what I now know, and helped along by milk testing, foal watch was only 1 night for her second foal. Not all mares follow the same pattern, but the 2 I have bred from more than once have... the first one foaled about 11 am in the field 2 years in a trot and a little section C I had waited for me to come check on her in the middle of the night (she lived out) and literally lied down on my feet saying finally, you're here, I've been crossing my legs for hours  - she liked me a lot! 

I can't say it's going to be tonight, but running milk and teats facing outwards (so the foal can latch on more easily) tend to happen in the last 48hours before foaling. Good luck x


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 June 2011)

indie moo said:



			o one more thing. she is out in the field now and she is eating and acting normal would she be doing this if its going to be tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's very possible.

My current broodie paces for a couple of hours before giving birth, but the 2 I had before acted completely normally then dropped the foal. The first one, Bracken, who foaled mid morning, got turned out as normal in the morning and just went about her business until a few minutes before foaling x


----------



## indie moo (7 June 2011)

sometimes i wonder why we put ourselves through this. my partner is a farmer and he is getting annoyed with me switching the tv on to the stable camera. he keeps saying let her get on with it cows do it by themselves. then he tells all of our none horsey friends. they think i have lost the plot. 
i have kept my eye on her for the last hour and she keeps lifting her tail. 
the one you was saying about that foaled in the field did she have another horse with her? see mine has got one with her because she dont like being alone. and im worryed because the other horse likes to be close hence why im foaling her indoors.
many thanks (YAWN)


----------



## indie moo (8 June 2011)

had no baby last night.
however i think there is a lot more wax then yesterday. what do u think? could tonight be the night?
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture052.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture048.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m532/indie111/Picture053.jpg


----------



## kerilli (8 June 2011)

tbh it's impossible to tell... my mare looked 'ready' for 3 weeks. if you haven't already, get some milk-test strips (lots of threads about them, i learnt how to do them on here) because they were spot-on for my mare and if i'd had the confidence to trust them i could have avoided weeks of stressing and trying to watch my girl like a hawk! according to those who use them all the time, once the pH drops to 6.2 or below (orange, not at all red) it'll happen within the next 48 hours... until it does, it won't.
the strips are about £6 on ebay (or at a local place with jacuzzi supplies!).


----------



## indie moo (8 June 2011)

thank you hun. what are they called? i will look at them now.


----------

